# Middle Georgia Bear Harvest



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just wondering how many bears were killed on Dec 12. I can't find any info about. Anybody know? Thanks good luck hunting.


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.macon.com/news/local/community/houston-peach/article50050605.html

Article says 12. 
81lbs-220 lbs
Most female 

They say there are only about 240 bears in Middle Georgia. I call CensoredCensored on that! We have 5 resident bears on our 1100 acres in Houston COunty!


----------



## lampern (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm going to say 240 bears sounds abound right.

If there was well over 300 bears, they would be located in more than just 3 counties.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 23, 2015)

Core area they study might be 240 but outlining area holds bear too. I'm 20 miles north of oaky woods and we had bear come up to Tobosofekee drainage 3 yrs ago.
Dnr trapped it and returned it


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Dec 23, 2015)

The bears are doing good. Now it's time to bring back the elk and woods bison.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 23, 2015)

They said for yrs and yrs wasn't very many in north Ga. Now they behind every other tree. Eat all the fawns and they have raised the limit. We need a dog season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> The bears are doing good. Now it's time to bring back the elk and woods bison.





Plains bison were the ones that were here. Wood bison were in Canada and Alaska, where a few still are, under close management. Wood bison were never as numerous as the plains bison, and had a much smaller range.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 25, 2015)

We have 1180 acres and our members have pictures of over 30 different bears this year and only one day all year to hunt them.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 25, 2015)

That population will explode one day if it hasn't already. No accurate way to really gauge population I don't think. They estimated the mountain pop at 1500 for several years then all of a sudden say its 4500 I think it was. That didn't jump in one year.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 27, 2015)

We've been seeing tracks in Dooly County and finally this weekend got a trail cam pic of a good sized one.  Some of my night trail cam pics that I've been thinking was hogs might have been this bear or bears...Butt shots? So, with Bibb, Houston, and Twiggs having a season and I know people that have seen bears in Wilkinson, Laurens, Bleckley, Macon, Peach, and now Dooly... makes sense that a few more counties have bears.  I'd say way more than 250 or so walking around.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2015)

We've been seeing bears on our club for 15 years in Johnson Cty. on the Oconee river across from beaverdam


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 5, 2016)

We had 2 different bear on our club in Hancock last year.
My club in Crawford county we've got pics of them there too.
I think they are a little more populated than reported.


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jan 6, 2016)

The DNR needs to set up bait stations with corn and they will see how many bears there really are!


----------

